# ZFS io error



## Kekkle (Mar 29, 2014)

Whenever I boot up my freeBSD server I get this error:
ZFS: i/o error - all block copies unavailable
it doesn't fully boot up and I can't do anything. What's weird is it was working in the morning at about 8 am but by 3pm when I got back from work and in that timespan nothing out of the usual happened (nothing at all that I am aware of), I was unable to ssh in, and at that point I went to physically reboot the server only to see that it had no effect. I plugged in my server to my TV to see that error, and again when I rebooted once more. Also it has been working fine for the past 5 months, only now have i gotten this error.

So I searched these forums and the internet for this error and I found this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 14286.html
So then I downloaded the latest stable USB .img for freeBSD and dd'd it onto a USB, it booted up fine but then I realised that the USB image doesn't have the fixit option said in that guide.
So I got the DVD iso, and dd'd that, and that didn't boot.  And I looked up a few ways to see if there is a way to get this to work, and I tried a few ways and they all didn't work (unetbootin, putting syslinux on the USB, and a few other things that all failed). 

it was all time consuming and right now I really have no idea what to do, so I'm going to ask on these forums.
I really am not very good with this but I'd atleast like to get it back to working, if anyone has any ideas or anything that could be helpful. Right now I'm still in shock that this happened so spontaneously, sorry for being vague. But yeah basically I have no idea how to go about getting into a recovery environment in order to try those old old steps off that mailing list, just a glimmer of hope before I decide it's worthless.


----------



## sossego (Mar 29, 2014)

Wait before you give up....


----------



## sossego (Mar 29, 2014)

If you are having trouble with the live environment, then you may want to contact Nathan Whitehorn through the lists. He did the work on bsdinstall.


----------



## Kekkle (Mar 29, 2014)

I've managed to get into a freeBSD shell and I've tried to mount the zpool, but it says  something like:  cannot import: one or more devices is currently unavailable.
Any ideas?


----------



## sossego (Mar 29, 2014)

At this point, no. World is rebuilding and I don't have an extra laptop with which I could communicate while mounting from the live disc. Apologies.


----------



## Sebulon (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi @Kekkle!

Dare I guess that you´ve never done a scrub during the past months, to know what state the drives actually are in?

Once you´ve entered the Live-CD shell just type:
`# zpool import`

To know what state the pool is in. Depending on that outcome, I do hope you´ve a proper backup.

/Sebulon


----------

